# Tesla bms connectors



## alex d (May 10, 2015)

hi, Daniel,

the 15-way socket is a JST S15B-PASK-2 (LF)(SN) 

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/pcb-headers/5469498/

Alex


----------



## alex d (May 10, 2015)

and the plug,

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/prod...wJyk4JPz5-MhOchFXU4aAgMvEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## alex d (May 10, 2015)

temp sensor 4 pin plug is from the same series


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you sir!

I also know now why I didn't find them at Farnell...they only stock 14 and 16p connectors.

It's even worse...

uk.rs-online does find the 15p connector housings when searching for 'jst pa'
nl.rs-online with the same search words only goes to 12p!

but found them, thanks!!


----------



## piwhy (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,
Does someone know the connector ref on P100D tesla module (J3 and J5 red connectors with 5 and 7 pins) ?
Thanks


----------



## x.l.r.8 (Oct 20, 2018)

don't have the pin out diagram on me but EV west has all of the pin outs from Tesla BMS slave boards.


----------



## piwhy (Feb 8, 2011)

x.l.r.8 said:


> don't have the pin out diagram on me but EV west has all of the pin outs from Tesla BMS slave boards.


I'm not looking for pin out diagram but really for the connector model and reference. I mean the red connectors J3 J5 mounted on tesla bms board.
Like the two connectors on these adaptater board : https://eveurope.eu/en/product/tesla-bms-replacement-connection-circuit-board/
I can't found it on mouser, farnell, ect...


----------



## x.l.r.8 (Oct 20, 2018)

They are the temp plugs. As stated above, jst series


----------



## piwhy (Feb 8, 2011)

I finally found the exact ref on JST catalog : S7B-JL-R and S5B-JL-R
http://www.jst.fr/fr/produit/jl_118?search=&nb_poles=7#references
http://www.jst.fr/core/file.get?path=doc/jst/family/pdf/eJL.pdf


----------

